# Japanese conductors / orchestras



## nospoonboy (Jan 27, 2016)

I have long had a love affair with the work of Japanese conductors, orchestras, and Japanese recording labels. So I wanted to compile some information to share and discuss. This list is not meant to be exhaustive or encyclopedic...but to point out exceptional work. This is my own list garnered from my own collection and is not meant to be definitive in any way.

conductors

Seiji Ozawa
Takashi Asahina
Michiyoshi Inoue
Ken'ichiro Kobayashi
Eiji Oue
Hiroyuki Iwaki
Hiroshi Wakasugi

orchestras

NHK Symphony Orchestra
Yomiuri Nippon Symphony Orchestra
Osaka Philharmonic Orchestra
New Japan Philharmonic
Tokyo Metropolitan Symphony Orchestra
Japan Philharmonic Symphony Orchestra
Osaka Symphoniker

labels

Exton
Pony/Canyon
Fontec
Altus 
King
Universal Music/Tower Records (while they don't release original recordings of their own, they often reissue and/or remaster old recordings that have gone OOP)

Feel free to comment or add anything. Is there something in your collection that I have missed?


----------



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

How bout Kent Nagano?


----------



## nospoonboy (Jan 27, 2016)

You could consider Nagano Japanese by ethnicity, but not by nationality...he is 3rd generation Japanese-American. He grew up in the bay area (San Francisco area) of California. I also don't know that he has actually done any work with any Japanese orchestras. But you could add him to the list in a kind of 6 degrees of separation way.


----------



## Dimace (Oct 19, 2018)

nospoonboy said:


> I have long had a love affair with the work of Japanese conductors, orchestras, and Japanese recording labels. So I wanted to compile some information to share and discuss. This list is not meant to be exhaustive or encyclopedic...but to point out exceptional work. This is my own list garnered from my own collection and is not meant to be definitive in any way.
> 
> conductors
> 
> ...


Nice and useful post. I'm big admirer of Asahina and maniac collector of Exton, Canyon and (less) Fontec.


----------



## Larkenfield (Jun 5, 2017)

I have viewed a number of concert performances by the NHK Symphony Orchestra and felt that they were of a very high quality. I believe the progress the Japanese orchestras have made over the years has been extraordinary, though sometimes it sounds like they’re still discovering the music, and that’s understandable.


----------



## Euler (Dec 3, 2017)

Big love here for Masaaki Suzuki and the Bach Collegium Japan -- spend many a happy hour spinning their cantata cycle and other Bach bobs and bits.

Last winter I saw Takuo Yuasa conduct the Guildhall SO, playing Mahler 4 and Stravinsky's Rite, both finely shaped especially the latter (BTW Ozawa's first Rite is one of my fave recordings). Also have a cracking Naxos CD of Yuasa conducting Honegger.

More recently I saw Kazuki Yamada conduct the City of Birmingham SO in a mesmerising performance of Schumann's Spring symphony; they also played Mozart 29 with bags of verve. A worthy substitute for Mirga. 

I used to enjoy Akeo Watanabe's Sibelius recordings but haven't dug them out for an age. Need to rectify that posthaste.

Of those you mentioned I think Inoue is underappreciated, very versatile guy.


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Labels: Denon ?


----------



## nospoonboy (Jan 27, 2016)

OMG, YES!!! Denon! How could I have forgotten one of my favorite labels??? Some of my absolute favorite recordings in the world were recorded and released by the Denon engineers of the 70s and was my initial finding that started my love affair with Japanese labels and artists. Thank you for pointing that out.

I also forgot to list the Saito Kinen Orchestra.



Art Rock said:


> Labels: Denon ?


----------



## nospoonboy (Jan 27, 2016)

So much great stuff that you discuss here! Yes, Suzuki's Bach work is wonderful!

Inoue's Mahler is some of the best I have heard...I wish he would do a complete cycle with Exton - that label has recorded a nearly complete cycle with my favorite Mahler conductor, Manfred Honeck. Exton has really done some amazing work in the past 20 years.



Euler said:


> Big love here for Masaaki Suzuki and the Bach Collegium Japan -- spend many a happy hour spinning their cantata cycle and other Bach bobs and bits.
> 
> Last winter I saw Takuo Yuasa conduct the Guildhall SO, playing Mahler 4 and Stravinsky's Rite, both finely shaped especially the latter (BTW Ozawa's first Rite is one of my fave recordings). Also have a cracking Naxos CD of Yuasa conducting Honegger.
> 
> ...


----------



## david johnson (Jun 25, 2007)

Akeo Watanabe/Japan Philharmonic/Epic Records


----------



## geralmar (Feb 15, 2013)

Still have this Vox/Turnabout L.P. set in my collection.


----------



## nospoonboy (Jan 27, 2016)

This is one of the sets on my list. I know it is available on iTunes (not sure if the download is lossless).
https://music.apple.com/jp/album/ベートーヴェン交響曲全集/834195420?l=en



geralmar said:


> Still have this Vox/Turnabout L.P. set in my collection.


----------



## Orfeo (Nov 14, 2013)

There is also the Tobu Recordings label, like this one below.
(and the Japan Shinsei Symphony Orchestra under the previously mentioned Takashi Asahina)

By the way, this is a very enjoyable album.










:tiphat:


----------



## Merl (Jul 28, 2016)

You missed off Norichika Iimori and Taijiro Iimori. Both conductors have recorded Beethoven symphony cycles. Taijiro recorded 2 with the Tokyo City Philharmonic (on Fontec).


----------

